# does anyone here still self file using TurboTax?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm filing late and I find it strange that TurboTax doesn't seem to have the feature that automatically does the mileage deductibles for you. Has anyone had this issue before? I didn't have this issue til this year. 

I'll see if I start from scratch if I get around the glitchyness. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

it does
You did something wrong


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I'm filing late and I find it strange that TurboTax doesn't seem to have the feature that automatically does the mileage deductibles for you. Has anyone had this issue before?


An issue filing late?…No, not a all. 
Would you like a calendar to help you stay on schedule?


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

It's glitchy as hell which I find unusual. 

Is taxact a good alternative?

TurboTax isn't even free despite being advertised as such for lyft and uber drivers.

Also I'm curious how much does one expect to owe, say if one made a certain amount driving for lyft and uber?



Amos69 said:


> it does
> You did something wrong


----------

